# Masonic Architecture



## LondonFox (Nov 4, 2010)

My family has Freemason members. Especially my uncle, who recently passed.. men in black Land Rovers came to my aunties house and took his robes etc away in silence.

All very secretive. He was taken in by them at the age of 4 and sent to the Royal Masonic School in Hertfordshire England.










From the air, it is all laid out in a very specific way.











This is the very first Grand Lodge in the world, the Grand Lodge of England based in Covent Garden in London.


----------



## pregersthehobo (May 8, 2010)

I was involved with many Masons in various ways (volunteering, charity, etc...) throughout my teens/twenties and the rumors about them are way more exciting and fun than anything I ever saw. From what I gathered, it's just a social club with some rituals with it's eye on charity, especially the Shriners (a seperate, affiliated group). Pretty boring and not nearly as exciting as the conspiracy theories out there.


----------



## dfwcre8tive (Oct 18, 2007)

Masonic Temple Dallas (currently for sale):









http://blogs.dallasobserver.com/unfairpark/2009/01/if_youve_ever_wanted_a_masonic.php

which sits right across the street from the Scottish Rite Cathedral:









http://www.dallasarchitecture.info/scottishrite.htm

This building served as home to the Masonic Blue Lodge in Dallas until 1919:









http://www.dallascityhall.com/historic/html/western_union_building.html

Masonic Temple Fort Worth:









http://www.fortwortharchitecture.com/masonic.htm


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Toyota City Flag


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Freemasons Hall, Adelaide Australia


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

Freemason Hall, Lahore, Pakistan (abandoned in 1972, after being banned)








Rudyard Kipling was made a mason here, in 1885. The locals call it jadu-ghar in Urdu (literal translation: magic house).


----------



## ngfede (Jan 13, 2011)

Argentina
La Plata city (Buenos Aires province)




























Buenos Aires
Cangallo Palace


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

I spot some ancient egyptian stylistic elements in quite a lot of the interiors. Is that common?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

The 1888 Masonic Lodge in Toronto:










then they moved around 1921 to the new lodge:


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

The 19th century neo-classical Freemason lodge at Weltevreden (Gambir district) of Jakarta, Indonesia..









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8768121648

At the historic rich suburban of Menteng, with nieuw-bouwen architecture..









http://nrmnews.com/2014/10/17/bappenas-luncurkan-sistem-informasi-untuk-tanggulangi-kemiskinan/

at Surabaya









http://dododwirosableng.blogspot.com/

at Yogyakarta









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8769624148

at koetaradja (Banda Aceh)


http://x-akalibrium.blogspot.com/2012/04/akar-freemason-indonesia-gedung-loji.html

at Semarang









http://thesophiesticatedworld.blogspot.com/2013/11/tarekat-mason-bebas-indonesia-belanda.html

at Bandung









http://kirraryuzaki.blogspot.com/2012/02/sejarah-freemason-di-indonesia-awas_04.html


----------



## william of waco (Jul 13, 2008)

My hometown of Waco is the headquarters of all the masons in Texas. So they built two gigantic lodges as well as numerous smaller structures.

The first is the Grand Lodge Temple.








https://www.twochurchesonly.com

While under construction, just to give you an idea of its overall size.








From The Texas Collection, Baylor Universityhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/texascollectionbaylor/12773086435/#sthash.PPoT20TZ.dpuf









https://www.texashighways.com/


Here is the other main lodge in Waco, the Lee Lockwood Scottish Rite Temple








https://www.mymasonicpilgrimage.wordpress.com

This is one of the giant sphinxes guarding the entrance.








https://www.intothewildblueyonder-rebecca.blogspot.com/


----------



## nothatso (Oct 26, 2013)

Grand Lodge of Pennsylvania








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/85/Grand_Lodge_of_Pennsylvania.jpg

George Washington Masonic Monument








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...from_King_Street_Washington_Metro_station.JPG

Interior








http://static.squarespace.com/stati...b75bcb1123/1358052560215/Washington Mason.JPG

Dayton Masonic Center








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dayton_Masonic_Center#/media/File:Dayton_Masonic_Center.jpg

The old Chicago Masonic Temple








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masoni...edia/File:Chicago_Masonic_Temple_Building.jpg


----------



## nothatso (Oct 26, 2013)

House of the Temple, Washington D.C.








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/House_of_the_Temple#/media/File:House_of_the_Temple.JPG

Indianapolis Masonic Temple








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indianapolis_Masonic_Temple#/media/File:Indianapolis_Masonic_Temple.jpg

Scottish Rite Cathedral, Indianapolis (yes, it's a Masonic building)








http://bellophotograph.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/scottish-rite-01.jpg

Interior








http://kevinraber.com/2012/06/27/masonic-temple-main-hall-indy/


----------



## nothatso (Oct 26, 2013)

Renaissance Providence Hotel, originally planned and built for Freemasons








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Renais.../media/File:Masonic_Temple,_Providence_RI.jpg

Masonic Temple of Worcester








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Masoni...#/media/File:Masonic_Temple,_Worcester_MA.jpg

Scottish Rite Cathedral, Joplin, MO








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9e/Scottish_Rite_Cathedral_in_Joplin.jpg

Masonic Lodge of New York








http://newyorkdailyphoto.com/nydppress/wp-content/uploads/2006/10/MasonicLodge61.jpg

I also found a photo of this one, but can't figure out where it is. Help in identifying it would be appreciated.


----------



## nothatso (Oct 26, 2013)

More photos of the Detroit Masonic Temple, the world's largest.









http://cdn.pursuitist.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/detroitmasonic.jpg









http://factmag-images.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Main-Theatre-5.jpg









https://c2.staticflickr.com/8/7193/6785874824_73f9a6df8a_z.jpg









http://www.saveon.com/coupons/mi/detroit/travel-entertainment/theaters/the-masonic-temple-theater









http://thomaslawrence.smugmug.com/Personal/Detroit-Masonic-Temple-August/n-KqNzg/i-38K98Q4

More great photos of the Detroit Masonic Temple can be found here:
http://thomaslawrence.smugmug.com/Personal/Detroit-Masonic-Temple-August/n-KqNzg/i-nQd6jbV
http://www.nailhed.com/2015/03/a-masonic-conspiracy.html


----------



## JulioCAF (Jan 8, 2015)

edit


----------

